# Pens....lotsa Pens...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been grinding..finally got my 'inventory' up ahead of the 'grabbers' that seem to make them disappear around the casa... Getting the acrylics down pretty pat now... Got a dozen antler/cartridges ready AGAIN (they keep vanishing as well) for Stumpy/StateVet for the Vets Hunt... Still making a few wooden pens...but I seem to be the only person that likes them..:tongue:

NOW.....gonna kick back and not go near that shop for the whole weekend. (anybody wanna bet on that ?):spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Jim. You've been busy. Love the wood vs plastic myself.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, looks like you've been in full production mode.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like you've been busy, my friend!! The wooden pens have always been my favorite and you've got quite the collection. I have a fountain pen of yours that I write checks with and one of my rancher buddies tried to buy it from me the other day! Told him I'd be glad to get him one but he'd better back off!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice selection.

Woods are still my favorite but fun to mess making new acrylic blends


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I had your energy Tuga!!! Beautiful Pens Mate!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang 'T'...what are you eating for breakfast???? You've been one busy man!!! Is RED BULL endorsing you??? Excellent work.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice! Nice variety. Headed to a show some place?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, I could just close my eyes and point and would love to have that one, Great work Sir !!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That is a great looking batch of pens. And here I am trying to make one shelf! :-(


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tell me about the last pic, bottom tray, 5th from the left...inlay?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Tell me about the last pic, bottom tray, 5th from the left...inlay?


Wire burned, bill... have been doing some paste-ups with acrylics..using the little pieces left over...Nice effect...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, VERY nice !


----------

